# HELP!!! Green terror laid eggs...What do I do?



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Hey guys. My green terror laid eggs! Been my favorite cichlid. Anyways, can somebody tell me what to do from step 1 cuz I have no idea at all about how to have them hatch and survive. Are they even fertilized lol? The pair are in a tank of their own so I don't need to worry about other cichlids. The female just keeps hovering above the eggs. If I just let it be and not do anything at all, will they hatch and become free swimming?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Just wait and see what happens.  Once they are free swimming and have consumed their yoc sacks the real work begins... Good luck!


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Once they start swimming then vacuum them out and put in a seperate tank. Feed them flake food crushed


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Bump for any more suggestions?


----------

